# Java Ladebild ändern im object-Tag



## Guest (27. Feb 2006)

Hi, ich beziehe mich auf folgenden Thread: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=15718&highlight=param+image

Das habe ich auch versucht, klappt bloß nicht!
Hier mein Cde: 



```
<OBJECT classid="clsid:8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93"
WIDTH = "1200" HEIGHT = "900" ALIGN = "baseline"  codebase="/plugin/jre13.exe" image="test.gif">
   <PARAM NAME = CODEBASE VALUE = "/report/jar" >
   <PARAM NAME = CODE VALUE = "isyreport.isyReport" >
   <PARAM NAME = ARCHIVE VALUE = "isyReport.jar,LasApplet.jar,mm_mysql-2_0_12-bin.jar,log4j-1.2.8.jar,com.PDFGo.pdf.jar" 
   <PARAM NAME="image" VALUE="test.gif"> 
   <PARAM NAME = "type" VALUE="application/x-java-applet;version=1.3">
   <PARAM NAME = "prefscfg" VALUE ="prefs.cfg">
   <PARAM NAME = "username" VALUE ="s01">
   <PARAM NAME = "userid" VALUE ="">
   <PARAM NAME = "usergroup" VALUE ="">
   <PARAM NAME = "documentbase" VALUE ="http://200.0.0.11">
   <PARAM NAME = "homebase" VALUE ="report">
   <PARAM NAME = "homeurl" VALUE ="http://200.0.0.11/index.php">
   <PARAM NAME = "helpurl" VALUE ="http://200.0.0.11/report/help.html">
   <PARAM NAME = "xtdsearchurl" VALUE ="http://200.0.0.11/report/xtdsearch.html">
   <PARAM NAME = "notifyurl" VALUE ="http://200.0.0.11/report/newreport.html">
   <PARAM NAME = "init_selinput_einsend" VALUE="*" >
   <PARAM NAME = "sessionid" VALUE ="c567fa63e7e12e1841ac206acceb4e14">
   <PARAM NAME = "autologout" VALUE ="1000">
   <PARAM NAME = "init_selinput_state" VALUE ="Ungesehen(Neu)">
   <PARAM NAME = "init_selinput_prio" VALUE ="Alle">
   <PARAM NAME = "init_maxalter_ueber" VALUE ="1 Jahr">
   <PARAM NAME = "tree_type" VALUE ="1">
   <NOEMBED>
   </COMMENT>
      No Java 2 SDK !!!
   </NOEMBED>
   </EMBED>
</OBJECT>
```

die test.gif liegt im selben Ordner wie die aufrufende Datei oben!
Was mache ich falsch? geht das im Object-Tag nicht???

Das Tutorial von Sun: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/guide/plugin/developer_guide/special_attributes.html hilft mir nicht weiter...ich finde den Fehler einfach nicht!


----------



## Gast (28. Feb 2006)

weiß keiner Rat?


----------



## Gast (3. Mrz 2006)

??? Gibts denn keinerlei Möglichkeit das auch bei einem Applet zu schaffen, das per object eingebettet wird??


----------



## Sky (3. Mrz 2006)

Funktionieren andere "Special Applet Attributes" ?

Hast Du using_tags.html schon gelesen ?



			
				special_attributes.html#image hat gesagt.:
			
		

> The image can be either a GIF or JPEG, and it should reside in the same directory where other resources for the applet reside; i.e., *if the applet uses the codebase attribute, then this image should be in the codebase directory.*


----------



## Gast (3. Mrz 2006)

Japp, aber ich benutz kein codebase attribut!

Tut trotzdem nich...


----------



## MPW (3. Mrz 2006)

Das ist auch nicht so richtig zuverlaessig, ich hatte das auch mal so gemacht, dass kein Ladebildschirm angezeigt wird, aber manchmal laedt der trotzdem dieses Javasymbol...


----------



## Gast (6. Mrz 2006)

Ja geht das bei einem object überhaupt?
Is mir eigentlich egal ob es nur manchmal kommt, hauptsache ich schaffe es dass es überhaupt mal angezeigt wird ;-)


----------



## MPW (8. Mrz 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja geht das bei einem object überhaupt?
> Is mir eigentlich egal ob es nur manchmal kommt, hauptsache ich schaffe es dass es überhaupt mal angezeigt wird ;-)



Was meinst du mit Objekt, ich kenne nur die applet-code Implementierung oder wovon redest du?


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Mrz 2006)

@MPW: Gemeint ist der HTML-Tag <object></object> !
http://de.selfhtml.org/html/multimedia/objekte.htm


----------



## MPW (8. Mrz 2006)

Hm, bin nicht so der html-experte aber wo ist denn da der Unterschied zum Applet-Tag oder ist Applet nur eine spezielle vorm des Applet-tags?


----------

